# iPod not connecting to computer



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

Whenever I plug in my ipod nano (2nd gen), the screen lights up, but it does not start charging, and the ipod does not show up on my computer or in itunes, i've tried my ipod on a different computer and it still didn't show up, i've tried everything i've seen and nothing works. I have windows XP service pack 2 and iTunes version 8.0.1. The problem started yesterday when I plugged my ipod into my USB port and it froze, 5 minutes later it went back to normal but I started getting the above problem.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try a new USB cable and avoid using USB Hubs, use USB ports directly on the computer and ones with power to them.


----------



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought a new usb cable yesterday and i have tried using every usb port on my computer, didn't work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this may help
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304434

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363


----------



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

I've tried using disk mode before, and for the first link you gave, terminal services was already on manual


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you gone through all the resets on the IPOD

have you sreset ipod

have a look here
http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/nano/#
reset


----------



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

I've done all of the 5 Rs already and none of them worked


----------



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

Should I just give up on trying to fix this and buy a new iPod?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

before you do that, can you try the Ipod on another PC - if it works on another PC then its you PC and buying a new one may not help

does anything else work on the USB ?

have a read here - JohnWills post fixing a USB issue
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/583348-usb-drive-mp3-player-not.html


----------



## link0156 (Oct 11, 2008)

I tried my laptop, didn't work. I've tested all of my usb ports with my keyboard and a flash drive and they all worked fine.


----------

